
Ford buys two month old self driving car company for $1B - rmason
http://www.freep.com/story/tech/news/2017/02/10/ford-bets-1b-self-driving-car-startup/97745230/
======
rmason
Ford doesn't seem concerned that a former Google employee's new company will
infringe on patents at his former company. Wonder if he's moving from Google's
rule based software to an AI solution?

Either way it must have been one heck of a demo to snag that much money for a
company only a couple of months old.

